# Livre sur Unity 3D



## camiapp (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

débutant dans la création de jeux 3D, je voudrais savoir si le livre "Développez des jeux 3D avec Unity" de Will Goldstone est bien pour apprendre à utiliser Unity 3D, car les tuto disponibles sur le net sont soient en anglais soient incomplets (de plus je cherche à savoir l'utiliser en apprenant sur un format papier (d'où le livre)).

Bonne soirée


----------

